# Alternative to XDME9459BHC? (19+1 XDm Elite)



## pewpewpew (Jul 11, 2020)

I shot an XDm Elite 9mm 4.5" at a local range and really like it out of all the 9mm's I tried. However, I can't find any in stock online or locally. Are there any (near) equivalents that I should consider?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pewpewpew said:


> I shot an XDm Elite 9mm 4.5" at a local range and really like it out of all the 9mm's I tried. However, I can't find any in stock online or locally. Are there any (near) equivalents that I should consider?


Good luck. A lot of dealers and distributers are out of a lot of different guns. Especially the most popular brands. There's been a gun buying frenzy as of late with all of this crap going on. Out of curiosity I went to Davidson's Gallery of Guns and they are out of or have a very limited supply of all the major brands. I've never seen anything like this. Dealer's in my area's shelves are going bare. Some have even said they may have to close temporarily as they have very little inventory left to sell. They are losing money by staying open as they have to pay their staff and still keep the lights on.

Hopefully in the not too distant future manufacturers will be able to keep up with the demand. I've been told that what's being manufactured now is being rationed to all the major distributers throughout the country. With each distributer only being allocated a certain amount. In other word's they may order a hundred but only get fifty. I don't know if that's true or not? But at any rate there is indeed something going on.

I hope for your sake that you're not a first time gun owner and already own guns along with a good supply of ammo on hand. God forbid if you need one and just woke up to the importance of the 2nd Amendment as many first time gun owners have come to realize. Once the panic subsides and things get back to normal, I hope that these first time gun owners don't forget to vote accordingly.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pewpewpew said:


> Are there any (near) equivalents that I should consider?


This might not be an equivalent, but my brother ordered a Canik from Buds' last week and received it Friday. 
I have seen good reviews and @Slugo likes his just fine. IMHO any gun beats no gun all day long.
Good luck finding ammo!

GW


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I could put in a second for a Canik. Same general operation, similar price point.

Have had two Caniks for about 5 years and they just run.


----------

